# video game for railfans



## tahoejeff (Dec 26, 2006)

if you're rich enough to afford a PS3, there's a game out for it called...Railfan. i'm not a gamer at all, but thought i'd pass this on.

http://ncsx.blogspot.com/2006/12/ps3-railfan.html


----------



## The Metropolitan (Dec 26, 2006)

If only I was 16 again - Wow, the Chicago El actually looks nice!

http://www.gamespot.com/ps3/sim/trainsimul...tml?sid=6158557


----------

